# Albino and Peppered Corydoras



## nyxWild (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello one and all,
I've recently bought two corys and im wondering about breeding. . . My [shadow=white:0db575945f]peppered [/shadow:0db575945f]cory is a male (even if his dorsal fin's nipped and it doesn't seem like he is. . . ) and the albino is a female. My question is does anyone think that these two fish would breed? because im not sure if they would cross-breed or if that would matter since one's an albino and albino's are a "glitch" in genetics. And also, would they project the traits of the mother father or both? Hope someone can help. Cheers!

nyx W.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi NyxWild,
What species is the albino??? There are albino paleatus/aneus/sterbai/and barbatus. If your albino is peppered (paleatus) then they can breed together. They will throw some peppered fry...and some albino as well.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

You might consider getting some pals for the corys, they prefer to be kept in groups of six or more.


----------



## nyxWild (Feb 9, 2005)

ummm actually i don't know what species the albino is. i was wondering about that after i bought it but at the time that i did i didn't ask. im going to check sometimes soon but as of yet i have not. if its not a peppered can they breed? 

also. would get more because the corys that i have are great but i only have a 10 gallon and other fish in there as well and it'd exceed the limit of what my tank can hold. that's a good suggestion that ill keep in mind for when i decide to get more fish and/or another tank since i seem to be liking my corys alot. 

cheers! and thank you for the replies.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

If you only have the 2 of them, even if they are the same species, they will probably not spawn. They are group spawners and 2 is a pair but not a group, so the chances are slim. I only have 3 and 3 otos in a 20 gal tank and I found an egg clusted on my hornwort. I still don't know whose they were because the eggs fungused, but if it was the corys then 3 corys seem to be enough. Otos are supposed to be hard to breed but more likely to deposit the eggs on hornwort then corys, so who knows what I had in there.


----------

